# Dumb Port Question



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I am new to wine and port, i know with wine, after you open the bottle you need to finish it off quickly or its flavor will be compromised. So to my question, after opening a bottle of port should i treat it like wine or more like a spirit? Is a few days its max or can it be opened and then corked for a couple weeks / months?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i normally buy a bottle when i go on a trip - and it takes me about a week to finish it off. i never have any problems with the tastes changing in a week or less.
at home, when i open one, it takes me more than a week because i don't drink as much at home - same thing, i don't notice a difference in flavor.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I believe I've heard that tawny port will keep for 6 months, and others just a week or two. I'm no expert though, I could be entirely wrong.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I am turning 21 friday so i am going to go get a few bottles to try, I think i am going to get a bottle of :

Fonseca Bin 27 Port
Noval 10 Yr Tawny Port 

As well as a bottle of:
Macallen 12 yr Single Malt Scotch.


Can't wait


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

cigar_joel said:


> As well as a bottle of:
> Macallen 12 yr Single Malt Scotch.


If you are new to scotch, I would get Glenlivet 12 instead of Macallan 12. But that's just my personal preference, many would disagree. Check out the scotch threads for a huge range of opinions....


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Some port distributors recommend you to treat it as you would good red wine, if that helps.

Decent basic site for getting to know your scotch:

http://www.soyouwanna.com/site/syws/scotch/scotch2.html


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had the whole range of ports and typically will drink them in under two weeks. The Noval 10yr. is pretty good.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

A week or two will work for me. I just wanted to make sure it wouldn't go bad after a day or two. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cigar_joel said:


> A week or two will work for me. I just wanted to make sure it wouldn't go bad after a day or two. Thanks for all the help.


since you live in MO, you might want to pick up some "Stone Hill" port (it's very, very good).

also, there are a # of missouri wineries, believe it or not...

yes, those are two links.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I think it improves if it is left open for a while, i typically open a bottle of port, have one glass then leave it to rest for a month or so before drinking again, the flavour vastly improves and any harshness mellows out, in the same way that it does for whisky.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

cigar_joel said:


> Thanks for the info. I am turning 21 friday so i am going to go get a few bottles to try, I think i am going to get a bottle of :
> 
> Fonseca Bin 27 Port


Had some of this with a Bolivar Petite Corona, and the flavors were a match made in Heaven...truly great pairing.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Get a wine pump, basically a pump that pumps out air from a bottle and the port can keep for a much longer time than wine. A decent port will keep for a couple of months if you keep the air out. It will mellow out and become smoother over time. I'd suggest a decent cohita from Portugal...it's a tawny port, considered one of the better ports around...not that expensive...

Port tends to be sweeter than cognac but it seems very close to ideal with cigars. Tawny port is generally better than rubys...


Davis


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

IHT said:


> since you live in MO, you might want to pick up some "Stone Hill" port (it's very, very good).
> 
> also, there are a # of missouri wineries, believe it or not...
> 
> yes, those are two links.


IHT , I am actualy going to tour Stone Hill in a couple of weeks. I will have to pick a bottle up. Do the have a Ruby, Tawny etc?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cigar_joel said:


> IHT , I am actualy going to tour Stone Hill in a couple of weeks. I will have to pick a bottle up. Do the have a Ruby, Tawny etc?


it's not a tawny, that's for sure. if it is down to those two choices, it would definitely be a ruby.
when i drive to st. louis, i always stop off and grab a bottle (or two).
right now i'm out, haven't been to st. loo in a while (might go back this weekend to visit all the graves and take part in a family reunion), but i do have some of the same Fonseca you have laying around.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

I work at a fine wine shop and I get this question all the time so dont feel bad. Port after opening will stay good for 2 weeks or so, after that it will still be drinkable but the taste will be comprimised by then. The higher alcohol levels preserve port longer than regular wine.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is a site that I go to alot before I get a good Port. There is alot of very good information on it. One thing they recommend is Decanting it 8-12 hours before you drink Port so it has time to breath and open up.

http://www.thevintageportsite.com/

Ron

Edit: The decanting I wrote was from another site. I will try to find it and post it here. Sorry.


----------

